
Edible Blob Is a Water Bottle Without the Plastic - billconan
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3028012/this-edible-blob-is-a-water-bottle-without-the-plastic
======
greenyoda
_" The other problem, as you can see from the videos, is that you're going to
get some water on your face, clothes, and the table. That's the sacrifice you
make for getting rid of water bottles from your life."_

Of course, if you're concerned about disposable water bottles ending up in
landfills, you could just use a conventional reusable water bottle (available
in stores everywhere!).

I don't understand how you could carry around an edible water bottle without
at least some kind of plastic wrapper to keep it clean. If so, the edible
water bottle sounds less eco-friendly than a conventional reusable water
bottle.

